
My experience posting on the “Who Wants to be Hired” thread on HN - alexzoltano
https://www.alexdangelo.com/my-experience-posting-on-who-wants-to-be-hired-thread-on-hacker-news/
======
dhosek
I wouldn't worry so much about spam from your e-mail address appearing here.
E-mail spam is a declining industry and it doesn't appear that there's much
continuing incentive to scrape websites for e-mails to spam.

~~~
alexzoltano
Good to hear. That would be an interesting experiment too -- add a very unique
email address and see if or when spam appears.

~~~
dhosek
I've had an e-mail address on my writing website for about a decade now. I get
very little spam sent to it. The bulk of the spam I receive is to my oldest
e-mail address which I had once upon a time used to post on usenet.

